# Empty Mind films - Wing Chun a documentary



## OzPaul (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I just bought and downloaded this movie.  If you haven't seen it I highly recommend watching it.  You can order the movie if you don't want to download it.  The link below is the youtube preview for it.




I'm sure most of you have seen it but for those who haven't check it out.  Enjoy your training.

Paul


----------



## Takai (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like something else to add to the ever growing "list".


----------



## izeqb (Sep 12, 2012)

OzPaul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought and downloaded this movie.  If you haven't seen it I highly recommend watching it.  You can order the movie if you don't want to download it.  The link below is the youtube preview for it.
> 
> ...



Nice.... Now I know what to when I come home from today's practice  

Sendt fra min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool and thanks

The films from Empty Mind are generally very good, I have a few of them...but not this one...yet :EG:

Now, if you don't mind, I must go, I have a video to order


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I hope your happy, I went to Empty Mind and bought TWO DVDs :uhyeah:

I saw another one I had not seen before that I wanted "A Natural Way"


----------



## OzPaul (Sep 15, 2012)

Another website to check out is documentarystorm.com There is thousands of free documentaries to watch


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2012)

I finally got a chance to watch "Empty Mind films - Wing Chun" and all I can say is that if you are a Wing Chun person, interested in Wing Chun or simply interested in information about anything CMA you really need to watch this


----------



## bully (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol, something else to buy!

Cheers.


----------

